

VMWare opensources Affinity, a graph and document database - SanderMak
http://communities.vmware.com/community/vmtn/cto/cloud/blog/2012/02/28/vmware-adds-affinity-to-its-open-source-data-efforts

======
mthomas
How opensource is it if you have to agree to a TOS and give them your email to
view any documentation about it.

